# free range pigeons



## coyotebait (Jul 1, 2012)

I am a new guy .
I have been thinking of getting a few pigeons for the grand children .
do you let your birds come and go as they please?


----------



## maniac (Sep 27, 2009)

Many of us do although I believe pretty much all of us lock them down securely for their safety at night and also keep them in when the weather is ultra crappy


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well, you can set it up so they can come and go at will, but when you do that, you are also leaving the loft open for a hawk to come in and he will kill your birds. Also rats and raccoons can get in, who will kill your birds, and mice who will spread Salmonella and make them very sick. Better to only fly them when you are present to keep watch. Hawks quickly learn where the birds are and come hunting. When you fly them, the more pigeons there are, the safer they are, as there are more eyes to watch for predators. They would have to be trained to return to a call so that you can get them in when you want them back.


----------



## coyotebait (Jul 1, 2012)

thanks for the comeback. I am in Northern Mi. TC. area. does anyone know where I could buy a few birds? thanks again.


----------



## coyotebait (Jul 1, 2012)

After more checking ,I need to call Tony. Cool


----------

